# December 7th Steelhead Outing



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Now that it is Wednesday and I am starting to recover from the Salmon Slam Wwwwwwweekend, a few of us where thinking that we should have another one. 
(Glutton's for punishment I suppose)

Here is the deal, we could do something on the first weekend of December. (12/7/2002) We can try Ludington or Oscoda. Of course we know we could probably get a good group rate with Chef at Lands Inn in Ludington. Shoeman thinks he may be able to get us a deal in the Redwood Motor Lodge in Oscoda too.

Let's get together and see if we can land some steel!!


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I didn't vote because either place will work for me. I'm overdue to get out!!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Ludington would work best for me as it is closer and I am more familiar with the water on this side. However, I have never fished on the sunrise side and wouldn't mind trying something different!!

Either way I'm in!!

Scott


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I'll board the bus....lol Your avatar is killin' me, Chromium...LOL

Dont care which one but I should be able to make it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Either will work for me as well. 

One of the benefits of the Au Sable would be the foot access for the guys without boats.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I'd sure like to make this one also. I have yet to go to an outing and I'm getting tired of letting you guys have all the fun. Either location works for me


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Will they be painting the pool that weekend in Oscoda? LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I just called the Redwood. Pat will be off until Saturday.
At least he didn't retire yet... lol

He's in charge and sets the rate for groups. Their regular price is 59 a night. I'm sure, I can beat him down a little. Also for some die-hard campers, Old Orchard Park is open year-round.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I wouldn't mind Oscoda just because its closer and I have fished the Ausable alot, but I voted Ludington because I'm trying to learn more about the west side rivers. What rivers would we be most likely be fishing? the PM, Little Man? The west side rivers seem to be more productive than the Ausable during the early winter months I have heard.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Scott, 
We usually split up and hit different ones. PM at several locations, BM, the surf, the White, the Little River, ect.


----------



## StillJerkin (Jan 6, 2001)

IIIIIIIIIII'mmmmmmm iiinnn, and IIIII prommmise III woooon't licckkk the the buusss winnndooows


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I am totally for ludington then! I think there seems to be more opportunity's over there! It may be a longer drive for me but I know it would be worth it! But once again it doesnt matter to me I love the Ausable dearly and I will be fishing the crap out of it this spring. I'm just trying to expand my knowledge of Michigan rivers


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Chocolate for everyone. I'll win you over.
Marc, maybe you can tell the Cheetos joke again?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I'd love to hear the Cheetos joke!!

Sounds like a good one!!

Chromium....that would be a site to see the short bus pulling the yellow taxi!!

Scott


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I voted Luddington, just because there are more rivers in the area to fish...although I would LOVE to try the Au Sauble because I spent my 1st 4 FISHLESS Years of Steelheading there and with what I have learned in the past two years I think it would be fun to go there and finally catch a few! I am in either way! "Michigan-Sportsman Shortbus" LMAO you are Killing me John!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I fish the Eastside a lot in the winter, and unless we get some SERIOUS rain this year the Westside will be by far our best bet. The AuSable just doesn't get the numbers of fall run fish. The other choices offer little access and limited fishing.

I think the Westside just gives us so many more choices.

I would also like to continue to support the Lands Inn for the way we have been treated there in the past (very well, that is)!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I voted Ludington but don't care either way. Let's nail down the date soon though, so that I can get the weekend off.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

John's right about the finite amount of fish. With the current water levels, the run on the Au Sable will be severely limited.

Pat, we're looking at the weekend of December 7


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ok, I'm on lunch now and going back to work to put in for it. I think it works. The wife wants this weekend too for Ludington. She's heard about the Lands Inn and wants a hot tub room. She won't be able to fish but will be off for the week from a foot surgery and loves the idea. She's gonna work on a babysitter, probably and adults only weekend with us getting there a day or two early.

This sounds sweet. I was looking at vacation time for winter steels.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Although I'd like to hit someplace that is more accessible by foot, Ludington sounds better. I'd like a better chance at fish.

Good idea with the planning ahead.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

They just couldn't keep their hands off of him....lol

He loved it...... and won the contest


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Selective harvest huh shoe, too funny . I should be due for a weekend at Ludville by then after killing off a few deer.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Either place is fine with me. Seem's it's about the same drive, hour wise, I think. I think my wife might be going this time, yeaaaaaaaahhhhh. Now I have to go and buy her some wader's, vest, fishing pole, well you all know what need's to bought. Just let me know, and WE'LL BE THERE.


F4S
Dale


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Ludington sounds good to me! Chromium baited me into going to a fishing outing, God help me  I would really like to get out fishing with some people that know what they are doing or at lest fake it well  Dont have squat for equipment, may be able to get some by December though. I look forward to meeting all fo the crazy short-busers on the site


----------



## StillJerkin (Jan 6, 2001)

Ralf, let me know more about the place were we'd stay. I think we just might have dueling smoothie makers!!! 
It'll be like surround sound 

Hey Clay, it looks like a rod but only smaller


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Art,
It's a full service facility. Pool, jacuzzi, game room, restaurant and a fully stocked bar, including Wiser's.

Is your pooch feeling any better?


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

See what happens when you drink too much!!!!!!! I can't help it that they had the only bag of cheetos in town.....lmao


----------



## StillJerkin (Jan 6, 2001)

Yea, he seems to be a little more alert today. Thanks for asking 
I'm pretty sure Renee wants to go! This could be interesting!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Do people bring enough equipment that I dont need to bring anything? Or do I need to go out and buy a pole, rod, lures, etc.? Like I said, I dont fish much so I dont have the stuff laying around......


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

How many people will be fishing from shore? Is a canoe able to float the PM? I have been wanting to fish in Ludington for a long time and this will be my chance to fish with some experts.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It will probably be 50/50 shore to boat fisherman (a best guess) or even more shore fishermen.

A canoe will make the PM in most stretches but they are tippy and there is a lot of wood. Just be careful not to take a spill in December.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I have a 17 ft. aluminum but from I what I gather it would be too much for the PM. Could shoot to the BM though. Is the outing going to be on the PM only or are groups going to split off and fish other rivers. I have never fished the PM so I wouldn't mind leaving my boat home for this one and hooking up with some one there.

Also, are we talking about fishing the flies only sections?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i dont think a 17fter would work in the pm. maybe the lower stretches, but i am not all that familiar with what sizes are best.

as far as who goes where. usually there are groups of guys that go all over. just depends on where some want to fish and how they want to fish, and of course where the fishing is supposed to be the best.

if you come, you will be able to hook up with someone, and there are usually people that are willing to spot vehicles. if some are planning on the same strecth they try to leave later/earlier to give the group ahead/behind time to fish and not have to worry about leapfrogging and all that jazz.

just remember not to fish behind shoeman or splitshot, usually they catch all the fish and it makes it alot tougher for the guys behind them 

outings are always a blast and a learning experience.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

> just remember not to fish behind shoeman or splitshot, usually they catch all the fish and it makes it alot tougher for the guys behind them


There is no way you can do that. Those are two of the best "crik jumpers" I've ever seen. Last year at the outing on the White I got in MY truck and went up stream and they still beat Me..LOL


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to it. I hope someone will be willing to show this rookie how it is done


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Given the timing of this event, the possibilities for cashing in on fish are endless.

Most rivers will have decent runs of steelhead. The surf and piers would be other options that could pay off big time, along with fishing Manistee Lake near the mouth of the Big and Little River.

As far as fishing the PM, it can be fished with larger crafts (to 18', providing the water levels remain stable) in the lower reaches. Above Indian Bridge (Reek Rd.) No Motors are allowed and it has to be floated or waded. The upper reaches are very accessible on foot and within a 30 minute drive.

Last year, many of us ended up in the Big Manistee on foot and in boats. Several member took a ride to Platte Bay for some "beach fishing"

If you have a boat, bring it. There's always guys/gals looking for a ride and willing to share their knowledge.

Quix, you give Ray and I way too much credit. It's not like we go down a river with a seine.....lol

Equipment:
Ideally, a longer rod in the 8-10' range would be the ticket, but for throwing spinners and spawn below a bobber, any rod will suffice. Bring small to medium size bobbers, splitshot, decent hooks and some ground tackle for the surf and pier. 
Guys with boats willing to fish Manistee Lake should be prepared to troll Flatfish, Hot'n'Tots, and other diving baits or just anchor along drop-offs and fish skein and bags. 

Hope this answered a few of the questions
If you have any additional questions, ask away.......


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

no ralf, you dont go down the river with a seine, but i have fished with you enough to know that you and ray are both in the10% of the fishermen who catch the fish. it is always a learning experience to fish with either of you and i always jump at the chance. like i have said before, that is why i sometimes just sit and watch how you are fishing, trying to pick up on the little things that you do while on the water. 

the knowledge you have shown me so far this year for just trout is just the beginning i hope. hopefully all the tricks and tactics will pay off for me this winter/spring for steelhead too!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'll fish behind them! Anyday! Because even if they catch every fish in the river I will still enjoy my day fishing on the river.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

We're getting pretty excited around here for the outing and want to make reservations to lock us in (my wife and I will probably leave a day or two early since we are both off). Anyone know when we are going to make a decision on the place? Ludington seems to be out front pretty good.

We also need to make baby sitting arrangements.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Due to the voting, I would have to say it will be Ludington. (Unless anyone wants a re-count.)


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I am in the process of finding out all the info for the Lands Inn right now. As soon as I have something, I will post it.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Here is the vote count, this is from the VOTE POLE

LUDINGTON:::33
OSCODA:::::::13

There is quite a few people that don't have a prefrence where we go, such as me. Either place, me and the wife will be there, . I would like to get my wife hooked up with her 1st steelie.


Dale


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

We will start making babysitting arrangements. Keep me posted on the accomodations. The wife won't be fishing but looking forward to going. I think Jessy having such a good time on the last one has her a little anxious to go.

Can't wait.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

If anyone is taking Friday or Monday off for this what day is everyone Taking off?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My plan is to go up Thursday after the kids leave for school. Right now the mother in law is coming that afternoon until Sunday. Have to be home for Jessy's birthday on Monday then I'm back up for some muzzleloading on Tuesday through the weekend.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

N.O. I'm thinking about the month of December.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Thats not funny Dale


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd like to get in on this trip, sounds like fun. I got a driftboat I can drag up.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm sure you can fill it with someone that knows the water.

Go on the other thread in our Outing forum and include the accommodations you'll need. (12/7 Steelhead attendance)

You'll have a ball


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I could maybe ride along and show you what I know. (no smart remarks clay) I also want to hit the pier or surf that weekend if the wind allows .


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Guys,
I think maybe in the spring or end of the winter we should have an outing in oscoda. If you think of it, every outing for the most part has been in the north west or south west. We should have one eventaully in the north east so we could meet and get some of the members that fish the ausable into these outings. 

Just an Idea...


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Where's that ?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)




----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I guess I'm gonna have to go fishing in the middle of winter just so I can get to an outing??


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Robert, I thought the same thing!! Fish in the middle of winter? Are you nuts? Guess I am too seeing as I will be there without a clue as to what to do  Gotta try something new every once in a while!!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Good idea Clay! I'll bring a gun too. Why, I remember back in the Marines......................never mind.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm all for throwing the shotgun in the truck also. Might leave it in the boat too. If they won't bite there are other ways of taking them.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Party


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Just curious if there is going to be some type potluck dinner get together like the past outings? Not sure if there is a space at hotel? Just curious?

I will bring the old shotgun as well. Do we have any waterfowlers headed to the outing? I wouldn't mind jump shooting some ducks or sitting on a pond somewhere!! 

Let me know if anyone is intereested!! Especially if the fishing is off!

Scott


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I got dog's.
I could bring a couple up if any body is interrested in chasing some bunnies..


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Did someone say party on Saturday?

I hate parties.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Ah oh!!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I have a feeling this is gonna be the outing to end all outings. We always have great guys at these outings and it seems like most, if not all, are going to be at the same one. Too fun. 
I am already looking forward to my sides hurting and enjoying the (hopefully) snowy scenery. 
Seems like my time has gone out the window lately, and now I have something to shoot for. No pun intended. 
As for the party? You guys better get there on Friday night because if I recall, when old friends get together after not seeing one another for a while...the stories are entertaining and laughs are many. 
Thanks John for "hooking" this up. No pun again...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm with Mickey on this one.

All you guys bringing guns, please make sure they are UNLOADED.
I've been to several of these outings and I would hate to see anyone get hurt......lol

Please do not discharge any firearms near me. The sound of one on Sunday morning may bust my skull.....


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I will bring my 3 shotguns and ammo incase we find a place to check out some bunnies or birdies. I am looking forward to this, I'll tell you that for nothing!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ddddooonnnnn't woooorrrrrrrryyyyy Shoeman. IIIII ssshhooottt sssstttrrraaaiiiigggghhtt.


----------

